# Tòa nhà Rubicon 1  ❤ văn phòng cho thuê quận 2 ☎ 0946.395.665 cập nhật 22/06/2021 Kim Quang Office



## kimquyen567 (22 Tháng sáu 2021)

Hôm nay ngày 22/06/2021 Sàn giao dịch Bất Động Sản tiêu chuẩn văn phòng cho thuê *Kim Quang Office* cập nhật thông tin sản phẩm Hot hôm nay:

Cho thuê nguyên sàn văn phòng 244m2 mặt tiền đường Cộng Hòa giá 12 usd/m2

Cho thuê nguyên sàn 330m2 mặt tiền đường Cộng hòa giá 16 Usd/m2 có phí chưa VAT.

Cho thuê nguyên tòa nhà mặt tiền đường chính Phường Thảo Điền, Quận 2, Sài Gòn – Tp. Hồ Chí Minh:

+ Kết cấu: 1 Hầm - 7 Tầng, 3 thang máy

+ Diện tích: 9m x 60m nở hậu 21m

+ DTSD: 3000m2

+ Giá chào thuê: 850 Triệu/tháng.

+ Cọc 3 thanh toán 3

+ Trượt giá: Cố định 2 năm, sau đó mỗi năm tăng 7

Ngoài ra *Kim Quang Office* còn giới thiệu thêm tòa nhà văn phòng đẹp trung tâm quận 2 hôm nay:

*Tòa nhà văn phòng Rubicon 1* tọa lạc mặt tiền đường Lương Định Của, Phường Bình Khánh, Quận 2, Tp Hồ Chí Minh. Rubicon 1 có vị trí thuận lợi, nằm gần và cắt ngang các tuyến đường như: Trần Não, Nguyễn Cơ Thạch, Mai Chí Thọ, đường số 4,... dễ dàng di chuyển qua Quận Bình Thạnh, Quận 1, Quận 4, Quận Tân Bình,... và các quận lân cận khác. Rubicon 1 nằm ngay khu tập trung nhiều building, cao ốc văn phòng, các trung tâm thương mại, tài chánh, ngân hàng, quán cafe, cửa hàng trưng bày sản phẩm và các công ty lớn trong và ngoài nước. Là tòa nhà mới, sắp đi vào hoạt động tháng 02/2020.

*Văn phòng cho thuê quận 2* Rubicon 1 với kết cấu 7 Tầng - 1 Hầm, được thiết kế hiện đại:
- Tổng diện tích sàn xây dựng bao gồm cả tầng hầm là khoảng 2.400m2. Trong đó, diện tích văn phòng làm việc là gần 1.500m2 (62.5%), diện tích còn lại bao gồm sảnh, vệ sinh, góc thư giãn, balcony, hệ thống kỹ thuật, hệ thống thoát hiểm,...
- Gạch lỗ thông gió vừa trang trí vừa và cách nhiệt cho tường hướng Tây.
- Ô văng chạy suốt theo chiều dài công trình nhấn mạnh phương vị ngang và tăng khả năng chống nắng chiều trực tiếp các giờ nắng cường độ cao nhất trong ngày.
- Cửa sổ toàn cảnh mở ra tầm nhìn về trung tâm thành phố, kính cách nhiệt low-e hạn chế tối đa bức xạ mặt trời và tổn thất điện năng của hệ thống điều hòa không khí.
- Ban công tạo chiều sâu cho mặt đứng, cây xanh đưa thiên nhiên đến gần không gian làm viêc.
- Thang thoát hiểm dạng ống được lắp đặt thêm tại vị trí ban công phía trước, thêm một hướng thoát hiểm khi xảy ra sự cố. Tổng cộng tòa nhà có 3 hướng thoát hiểm theo dạng trục đứng.
- Hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần, hệ thống điện chiếu sáng, máy phát điện dự phòng đảm bảo cung cấp điện đầy đủ cho khách hàng trong giờ làm việc, camera CCTV quan sát 24/24, hệ thống PCCC tự động đạt tiêu chuẩn, đường dây internet và điện thoại được lắp đặt sẵn,...

Một vài hình ảnh và mô tả về tòa nhà *cho thuê văn phòng quận 2* Rubicon 1:





_Văn phòng cho thuê Rubicon 1 phối cảnh 3D sang trọng và hiện đại._





_Reception tại *Cao Ốc Rubicon 1* văn phòng cho thuê Rubicon chuyên nghiệp. 





Văn phòng cho thuê Rubicon 1 thang bộ thuận tiện.





Thang máy văn phòng cho thuê Rubicon 1 hiện đại, hệ thống PCCC đầy đủ._





_Diện tích bên trong văn phòng cho thuê Rubicon 1 trống suốt và không vướng cột._

*Kim Quang Office* Sàn giao dịch Bất Động Sản tiêu chuẩn *văn phòng cho thuê trung tâm Sài Gòn* – Tp. Hồ Chí Minh với hơn 11 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực môi giới cho thuê văn phòng, trên nguyên tắc tạo ra giá trị để xây dựng thương hiệu và thực hiện sứ mệnh kết nối thành công; chúng tôi đã và đang đồng hành cùng với đội ngũ chuyên gia hàng đầu và là đại diện cho các chủ đầu tư tòa nhà văn phòng của hơn 3.000 tòa building phủ khắp 22 quận huyện tại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Kim Quang Office tự hào là công ty xuất sắc trong giải pháp tìm văn phòng cho thuê phù hợp khởi đầu cho sự thành công của nhiều doanh nghiệp, cũng như khẳng định đẳng cấp văn phòng trung tâm chuyên nghiệp của các tập đoàn lớn trong nước, tập đoàn đa quốc gia. Hãy liên hệ với Kim Quang Office ☎ *0946.395.665* hoặc website: chothuevanphonghcm.com để được tư vấn thêm. Trân trọng!


----------



## khoavantay2222 (18 Tháng tám 2021)

Cung cấp lắp đặt khóa vân tay tòa nhà văn phòng, nhà cho thuê .
Zalo mình: 0837342222. Miễn phí lắp đặt lặp và bảo hành 2 năm . Khóa nhập Hàn Quốc.
Email: khoacuadientuvantay@gmail.com
Hợp tác vui vẻ.


----------



## itvnn88 (20 Tháng tám 2021)

mua luôn


----------



## Bán Đất TPHCM Giá Rẻ (23 Tháng năm 2022)

thông tin


----------



## vinhomes (28 Tháng sáu 2022)

rubicon nhìn quá đẹp


----------

